# Need Help with School Project: Barn Design



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

So, for one of my ag classes, we need to plan, draw a blueprint of, and build a scale model of a facility to house at least 25 animals, the species of which we chose at the beginning of the year. I, of course chose horse. So, I basically get to design my dream barn! I started with a simple single aisled barn with stalls on both sides, but with 25 stalls, plus a tack room, feed room, office, wash stalls, ect., it ended up being 280' long and 48' wide. While this could work, I think this is really too long to be a practical horse barn, so I was wondering if anyone had ideas of how to keep the same amount of stalls, but shorten it. I was thinking maybe of making it a double aisled barn, with a row of stalls in the middle, dividing it into two aisles. Or, my mom suggested an L shape, or a square with a courtyard in the middle. I wondered if any of you guys had any suggestions, or preferably blueprints or plans. It doesn't need 25 stalls, as I can add as many as needed on.

Thanks!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I would personally go for a 'U' shape. If it were me I'd have five stables along the bottom of the U, as well as your feed and tack rooms etc, then 10 stables lining both sides of the U. You could have at least 3 doors - One on the tip of each side, and a big one along the bottom opposite the 5 stalls.

In the middle of the U you could have a courtyard or even, depending on the size of the U, an arena.

JMO.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

2 aisle ways, center of the barn would be 3 stalls back to back = 6 stalls, then a large tack room 24' across and 12' wide, then again 3 stalls back to back = 6 more stalls, so so far 12 stalls
Each outside wall would have 8 stalls availability but instead I would convert 1 stall to a feed secured room and 1 to a office. The tack room is accessible from either aisle with sliding doors, feed room and office are completely lockable for security reasons as is the tack room.
Across the front of the barn in the center section would be a large area for daily hay storage and cross ties for the farrier, vet... storage for wheelbarrows and equipment for mucking stalls. Garbage cans, muck baskets on the corner of each aisle. Cross-ties at either end of a aisle with a centered set also. Electrical outlets ideally in front of every stall, but realistically by every cross-tie. Water hydrants on both aisle ways in the center. Fluorescent lighting and nite lights, outdoor security lighting. A wash stall outside the barn on a concreted matted pad.
Large windows barred at each outside stall, ability to close and secure shut. Sliding barn doors front and rear that have full width tracks and can open to full aisle width for ventilation in summer... solid barriers at either ends of the barn to prevent escape in case someone gets loose, fully fenced barn area with no gates but strategically placed opening a horse can not wiggle his body through only a human can maneuver on foot. A emergency fire sprinkler system and a entire premise fly control system. Roof vents to pull the heat out during summer, fans to cool.
A separate but adjoined building for hay storage, bagged shavings storage, rodent proof feed storage area. If loose shavings are used a "pit" that is concrete slab and sides with a high roof and doors that can close to keep weather out and product dry. A concreted loading area for the poop truck to back into, a solid secure wide ramp to gain access to the truck. A place for the farm tractor to be stored out of the weather along with arena drag and mowing attachment. Add a a/c & heated viewing lounge near the riding arena with hot & cold water bathrooms for both sexes, office and display cases for trophies and ribbons...

If you want to get real elaborate... do the same barn design and add a covered arena and if a cold climate a indoor arena instead. Add a large viewing area with bleacher stands inside the indoor arena for watching a lesson or clinic seated. Make it as wide as your barn so...minimum of 72' wide and again minimum of 120' long. Nice size to ride in with others not being on or to near you.
You could also do a attached indoor arena making a "T" with the barn. It would allow all the support parts of a barn to be in close proximity for ease of use and leaving as much space as possible for paddocks to surround the barn and more riding outdoor spaces...

Oh... the possibilities..:happydance: ....endless possibilities!!
:clap:......:wink:


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Free Framing and Utility Building Plans

enough farm building plans to send any brain on overload. Nothing specifically for horses but many very adaptable.


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

Alright, decided on the U shape. It turned out really nice, if I do say so myself! Maybe I'll post the blueprint when I finish, so we can all drool over it and dream that one day we may have enough money to make it a reality. :lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have my sketch (ready for when I hit the lottery xD ) as a u-shape as well with an arena in the middle. It's a giant rectangle with the back four stalls having attatched runs and I've been debating on adding a pasture to the one side with doors from each stall leading right out to it.

I have an arena in the center with all dirt/sand floors with a walkway all the way around.

Feed and tack rooms are slightly larger than the stalls in the rear corners with doors in and out.
On the front wall I have two floating foaling stalls (can be converted to 4 standard stalls if needed) with two giant sliding doors on each side.

There's also a separate barn for hay/grain storage and equipment.

Driveway from house to both stables and the storage barn, along with a parking lot for shows/clinics and a parking lot for the house (smaller lol).

I'm really wishing I hit the lottery, aren't I? Lol. It's a good thing all I'll need is the money for the land and materials since I can do all the excavating, drainage, and construction myself with help from friends/family who all know the same stuff I do, haha.

But anywho, good luck with your project! Maybe I'll make my own blueprints up instead of just rough sketches, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

First of all, that sounds like the coolest assignment ever  
Second, I stole these from a Sims horse website...but they seem pretty cool. For the first one you could make the part in the middle a feed room, tack room, or wash stall. You could also make it come out farther and have stalls on each side and end up with 2 Us. I also like the second one because you can make the outside stalls single and make runs like in the picture or make them double and have 3 rows of stalls.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

So I just went back and realized that you said you've already finished it so...yeah just please disregard my last post


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think your calculations are off if you put 25 stalls in a row and they were 12 foot each you would have 300 feet. Then put stalls on each side so you would have 12 in a row you're at 150 feet. 

Didn't see if you mentioned an indoor but I would have two aisles coming to a aisle like u shaped where you had the wash rack and storage and office then with the indoor arena off of that. One aisle 7 stalls 1 side 6 on the other and a crosstie on the other aisle same thing but extra space could be cross tie, grain storage, office, restroom, other misc tack and such


----------

